# How to make album art show through lock screen



## jacknifetoaswan (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello All -
As much as I'm not a fan of them, one of the things I like about my buddy's iPhone 4 is that his default music app shows the album artwork associated with what's playing through his lockscreen. I've done some searching, but it doesn't look like there's an easy way to do this with Android.

So, I'm running slayher's CM7 build on my Thunderbolt with an Ice Cream Sandwich theme, though I set it up so long ago that I'm unable to remember what it is, or how I did it.

Any thoughts on changing this?

Thanks!
JR


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

jacknifetoaswan said:


> Hello All -
> As much as I'm not a fan of them, one of the things I like about my buddy's iPhone 4 is that his default music app shows the album artwork associated with what's playing through his lockscreen. I've done some searching, but it doesn't look like there's an easy way to do this with Android.
> 
> So, I'm running slayher's CM7 build on my Thunderbolt with an Ice Cream Sandwich theme, though I set it up so long ago that I'm unable to remember what it is, or how I did it.
> ...


Player pro has that function U could either have the album artwork or the artist picture or both

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Seeeee =)









Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacknifetoaswan (Jul 25, 2011)

I installed the player and tried to configure, but it doesn't seem like it's working properly. I didn't have much time to fool around with it last night, but I'll try again today.

Thanks!
JR


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

MIUI has many lockscreen themes that you can set up that do that. The only problem with MIUI is that it doesn't have working MMS

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jacknifetoaswan (Jul 25, 2011)

HEY! It works!

Now if only Pandora and Spotify would implement the same thing for their apps.

JR


----------

